# Zuviel Fischnachwuchs dem Reiher geben?



## Nelumbo (3. Dez. 2012)

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank für alle Antworten! 

... 

Bei der Gelegenheit: Was macht Ihr mit zu reichlichem Fischnachwuchs?

...

Viele Grüße,
Nelumbo


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Nelumbo schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr mit zu reichlichem Fischnachwuchs?



Na, die Reiher-Sperranlagen ganz schnell wieder abbauen...


----------



## Nelumbo (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hah, das haben wir auch schon gesagt! *lacht*

Nur holt er uns dann natürlich all unsere bunten Lieblinge weg, vor allem die großen. Und DIE gönnen wir ihm nicht!

Im Ernst, wir haben eine Teiichanlage mit einem kleinen Teich obenan; kann man dort dem Reiher einfach kleine Fische "zum Verzehr" anbieten? Er ist ja   ein interessanter Vogel, gegen den wir im Grunde nichts haben, und natürlich muss auch er leben, aber, ähm, *räusper*, diese Art der "Entsorgung" klingt für mich selbst trotzdem extrem grausam ... 

Aber was macht IHR?? Das kann ja zu einem echten Problem werden, und ich nehme an, es kommt früher oder später auf jeden Teichbesitzer zu, der mehr als einen Fisch hält. Wir haben mittlerweile eindeutig zu viele Fischchen, und das Inserieren "kostenlos abzugeben" führt vermutlich auch nicht immer zum Erfolg. In irgendein Freigewässer geben, ist verboten ... tja *grübel* ...

Liebe Grüße, 
Neli 

P. S. Das letzte Thema ist hier vermutlich O.T., aber andererseits: Vielleicht ist die Frage wegen des möglichen, naturgegebenen "Reiher-Verzehrs" hier nicht mal so verkehrt ...


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Nelumbo,

ich finde es gar nicht sooo abwegig. Fressen und gefressen werden ist Natur. Und wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, eine getrennte Futtermöglichkeit anzubieten... 

Ist doch allemal besser, als wenn die Fische in irgendeinem Miniteich vor sich hin vegetieren oder alle Schaden nehmen, weil der Teich wegen Überfüllung Probleme bekommt.

Ich hab zwar nur __ Kleinfische, aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen Reiherfutter und einem neuen Besitzer, von dem ich letztendlich nicht wirklich weiß, ob die Kleinen nicht doch als Köderfische enden - dann lieber Reiherfutter!


----------



## canis (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Zuviel Fischnachwuchs dem  Reiher geben?*

Hallo 

Ich sehe darin auch kein grundsätzliches Problem. Wichtig ist aber, dass auch der Nebenteich den Bedürfnissen der Fische vollumfänglich entspricht, dass sie also ausreichend Platz, eine gute Wasserqualität und Verstecke haben. Dem Reiher die Fische in einer Badewanne anzubieten, ginge gar nicht, denn dann fehlt dem Fisch die Chance, die auch er verdient hat.


----------



## Nelumbo (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Zuviel Fischnachwuchs dem  Reiher geben?*

Danke Euch noch mal.

Doch, der kleine Teich ist genau so gesund wie der große, er hat etliche Versteckmöglicheiten unter Wasserpflanzen und zwischen Steinen. 

Wir könnten dann vielleicht nicht alle auf einmal, sondern schubweise etliche Fischchen hineingeben ... Der Reiher muss übrigens schon mal drin gewesen sein, denn ein paar kleine, dort "aus Versehen" lebende Fische waren fort (sie müssen als winzige Babys durch die Pumpe aus dem großen in den kleinen Teich gelangt sein.)

Ich werde das mal dem Meinen erzählen, was Ihr hier geantwortet habt ... dann könnten wir es für das Reiher-Brutzeit-Bedürfnis echt ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Nelumbo (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Zuviel Fischnachwuchs dem  Reiher geben?*

Danke an die Moderation für das Abtrennen und richtig Einordnen. Sorry, ich bin noch neu und muss mich besser orientieren.


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Zuviel Fischnachwuchs dem  Reiher geben?*

naja.. ob man den unerwünschten Nachwuchs an nen Raubfisch oder nen Reiher verfüttert....    ist doch eigentlich egal...  mein Aquarium wär auch schon an Guppy- Überbevölkerung übergelaufen, wenn ich nicht für nen ,,natürlichen" Feind gesorgt hätte


----------



## koifischfan (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Zuviel Fischnachwuchs dem  Reiher geben?*



> ... mein Aquarium wär auch schon an Guppy- Überbevölkerung übergelaufen, wenn ich nicht für nen ,,natürlichen" Feind gesorgt hätte


Was ist denn der *natürliche* Feind des Guppys?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Zuviel Fischnachwuchs dem  Reiher geben?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Was ist denn der *natürliche* Feind des Guppys?



Hi Koifischfan,

"__ Raubfische" im Aquarium (z.B Buntbarsche, größere Salmler, Buschfische, Hechtlinge, Flössler, Messerfische, Blattfische, ect), aquariumgeeignete Amphibien (z.B Krallenfrösche, Rippenmolche, Axolotl) oder Terrarienbewohner (z.B. Strumpfbandnattern, Froschlurche - wie meine Rotbauchunken und Korallenfinger) fressen auch Guppies

MfG Frank


----------



## HAnniGAP (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Zuviel Fischnachwuchs dem  Reiher geben?*

Guppies fressen sich auch gegenseitig wenn man ein bisschen weniger füttert sind auch weniger Jungfische die groß werden dabei.


----------



## Finalein (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Zuviel Fischnachwuchs dem  Reiher geben?*

Ich habe im Teich __ Döbel, daher habe ich keinen Jungfisch. Die verputzen die anscheinend schon als Eier.


----------

